

Marketplace Mistakes That Are Killing Your Startup - gohighbrow
http://500.co/marketplace-startup-mistakes

======
jacksonpollock
For all of you techies working on marketplace companies in the sharing, on-
demand, and all-over spaces, this should be helpful to learn from.

